# Dismounting Issues!!



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

So I'm pleased with all the riding/exercise I've been getting in, I'm starting to tone up, especially on my upper body/flabby stomach overhang. Which is brilliant. 

HOWEVER... I've got a new issue haha! I guess in the past when dismounting I had roughly a bigger body to get off and became very adjusted to this weight being this way. New changes, new weight areas etc = little confidence in getting off after nearly falling off twice in the process now. 

I thought it was just a one time thing... past three rides I've gone to get off and felt like I was going to fall off instead. Not sure what I'm doing, going to break it down next time I ride. Just really dislike this feeling... I guess it doesn't help I have a new horse who's rather downhill - now that definitely proved a mission to get off :wink:

However, I've never had issues with dismounting Honey, so I guess it's to do with like I said above, the change of weight ratio. 

Has anyone else with weight loss experienced this? Maybe I'm more energetic or something in the dismount haha!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not Plus Size, but I have had some seriously goofy close calls dismounting my horse. I do the both feet out and fling myself off method (for desensitizing him and it's safer since he's green and it's good on my stirrups/saddle) But sometimes I forget to bend my knees, sometimes I bend them but fall on my butt. Other times I lose my balance and fly backwards.

How exactly do you dismount?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when I dismount Zulu I use a belaying line to get down his Yosemite's Half dome sides. (17 hhs!) I just try to breathe out and bend my knee when landing .


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's not the landing that's the issue... its the getting OUT of the saddle. I go to lean forward and feel unbalanced when I go to swing my leg over her back. I'm forever going "is she standing up or resting a leg?" to my friend and then moving her, trying again, feeling the same way! Darn thing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait, so you lean forward.. then you feel unbalanced? 

Why are you asking those questions?

If you aren't balanced, then fixing her position probably isn't going to help you feel balanced. Nor is worrying if she's on all four feet.

Sorry if I'm not understanding you correctly.. hopefully someone does and offers you solid advice 



ohmyitschelle said:


> It's not the landing that's the issue... its the getting OUT of the saddle. I go to lean forward and feel unbalanced when I go to swing my leg over her back. I'm forever going "is she standing up or resting a leg?" to my friend and then moving her, trying again, feeling the same way! Darn thing!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

No no, I know she's balanced but the first time that's what I did. The other day I got off in one go, and landed a bit weirdly, but it was much better than the first couple of times... its rather interesting and goodness me I don't know what I'm doing differently... it's just been as I've noticed my weight shifting into other areas...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ohmyitschelle said:


> No no, I know she's balanced but the first time that's what I did. The other day I got off in one go, and landed a bit weirdly, but it was much better than the first couple of times... its rather interesting and goodness me I don't know what I'm doing differently... it's just been as I've noticed my weight shifting into other areas...


Oh okay I get it now! I'll shush since I don't have any experience with that


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehe thanks though!


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

so try riding 2 point.. it will get your body used to the change in your center of gravity


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

ohmyitschelle said:


> It's not the landing that's the issue... its the getting OUT of the saddle. I go to lean forward and feel unbalanced when I go to swing my leg over her back. I'm forever going "is she standing up or resting a leg?" to my friend and then moving her, trying again, feeling the same way! Darn thing!


I have the same issue as you I have a disability on my right side 
that adds to the problem


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Raven; thanks for the tip I will do that on the next ride - setting up a tiny jump too to reward my horse for her hard work lately. 

Country woman; I didn't think like that as I've obviously adjusted my dismounting style to suit my leg - if it feels weak I try to slowly land on my left leg ever so in front of my right. But didn't think of it now that I've lost weight. Hm. Definite food for thought!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I've always had issues getting my right leg back over the horse when I dismount. I just can't get it high enough to keep it off my horse's booty! Fortunately my horse is used to me dragging my foot on his rump.  Once I get both feet on the same side of the horse, I kick my other foot out of the stirrups and lower myself while gripping onto the saddle! Less then graceful, but it works!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

*dismounting*

okay.. so sounds like you are weak in the hip and upper thigh areas, if your boot drags across your horses back when trying to dismount. You said you cant lean forward enough, and feel unbalanced. thats your"core " muscles that need strengthening, 
When u stand up in your stirrups, how far are you out of your horses saddle? I found that once I raised my stirrups, so I could really stand in my saddle- and clear the cantle by 4-6 inches, everything else improved. My legs hurt, as did the rest of me, muscles working harder to keep me in the saddle, for about 2 weeks(riding daily)
Then I added some exercises on a big exercise ball- the one I play with my horse with, and it all started to come together 
My coach made me ride 2 point more, scince it works all of the same areas, and I needed the practice. 
The bonus for me- it strengthened weakened muscles, I became a more confident rider, and I toned up so lost inches, but no pounds lost for me. :wink:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this aimed at me *Raven* or the above poster? 

If its at me, I can clear my horses rump and its simply just the leaning forward part. Last ride wasn't so bad, but I've been out of the saddle for the past week and a bit with injury. Sigh.

*Tarpan*, good luck! Seems this post above has some helpful hints. Thanks Raven.


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the same issues, I haven't ridden much since I had a breast reduction. Now that I'm back in the saddle, I too have noticed an imbalance. I also suggest riding in two point a bit during your time in saddle, it will help with finding your balance again. Other than that I'm not sure what to suggest, except the old adage that practice makes perfect. As I've been riding more and more I'm not having as many problems with my balance/imbalance.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great tips... sadly for me I have an achilles tendon damage in my right ankle now so I'm back out of the saddle for now... I hope to take these tips back up when I get the chance to return


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was younger I never had this problem


----------

